# Syndet bar



## dubnica (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to buy syndet and conditioner bar on Etsy before I try to make my own, just to see if I like it or not.   Any seller recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## judymoody (Mar 8, 2011)

People rave about Clover's syndet bars. (GetLathered)

I make my own and I love them!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.  That was the store I was looking at.  I ordered shampoo+ conditioner set.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 17, 2011)

Update:  I just used it last night and its FANTASTIC!  I love it!  I got bamboo pear and it smells amazing. 
Now I just have to learn how to make it.   :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Mar 22, 2011)

Go to swiftcraftymonkey's blog which is called point of interest.  It's all about the chemistry of the ingredients that go into beauty products, shampoo, conditioner too.  She has recipes for syndet bars.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I know I printed all the info and just placed at The Herbarie.  I was surprised that they do not tell you what the shipping cost is.  That is weird!  I don't like that at all.
This means I will not know what my total is till I see the transaction on my credit card or till I get the package.   :shock:


----------

